# homing pigeons for adoption



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Hello all.

I have a nosy neighbor and I am needing to adopt out a lot of my birds. My birds are all homing pigeons. If anyone would like some homers the only cost is the box and shipping.

Tanya


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tanya,

I'm sorry that you need to find homes for a lot of your birds.

How many pigeons are you adopting out?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

zoo keeper said:


> Hello all.
> *I have a nosy neighbor and I am needing to adopt out a lot of my birds.* My birds are all homing pigeons. If anyone would like some homers the only cost is the box and shipping.
> 
> Tanya


I'm sorry to hear this Tanya.  

Is this neighbor just being nosey (as many neighbors are) or is he/she beginning to cause problems? 
Have you spoken with this person?

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry to hear your having issues w/your neighbor, Tanya. I hope you're able
to continue w/some of your birds?

fp


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

This person has already complained about me in the past about my chickens and is now bothered with my pigeons (and they have not even flown nor are they roof sitters). I need to reduce my flock greatly at this time so I dont have to get rid of all my birds. I have about 40 birds I need to find homes for. This is really hard for me, but I just cant lose all my birds over her. My daughter really likes her birds. I am hoping some new flyers will want some pigeons to breed from or someone will want some pets. Tanya


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

If she's complained in the past about your chickens, there's no telling what she will do regarding your pigeons. This is such a shame.

Wishing you the best of luck Tanya. 

Cindy


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Yes it is sad, but I think if I just cut down my flock and keep all my favorites and some to breed homers back from in the future, it will be fine. If I cut down my flock I can move them to a different area of my yard and she will not know they exist. I am planning a move in a year and a half and I want to keep some so when I move I dont have to start over.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

do you have any fancy ones for adoption.


----------



## pigeonfamily (Jan 21, 2007)

*Pigeons for Adoption*

My name is Matthew and my three-year-old daughter and I are just getting started in raising pigeons. Right now, we have a few pair of Saxon Monks for her to show at the State Fair and some other shows. We live in Louisville and she is wanting some Homers that she can let go and will fly and come back. We live in Louisville and we absolutely love it. I have a 8x8 loft that I just built for some homers and we have been looking for some to get her started. We would love the opportunity to adopt some. 

Thank you, 
Matthew Ewers
[email protected]


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

teebo,

I dont have any fancy pigeons. I only have homing pigeons, but if you would like to adopt some of those just let me know.

Pigeonfamily,

I would be more than happy for you to adopt some of my pigeons. My kids and I have had great fun raising and flying birds. I would love to see other kids enjoy what mine have. Just let me know

Tanya


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Zookeeper, 

Where in CA are you located exactly? I am in the process of building a larger loft w/aviary and want to add one or two pairs...I do not fly them due to major predator problems so we built an extra large flight pen. Not picky as to breed or color...just for fun for my daughter and me. I would need a month or so to finish my new pen...just wondering if you might still have some in that time frame.


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Hello Kippermom

I am in Bakersfield. I am sure I will have some in a months time. So far I have had a lot of questions, but I have not adopted any out. Where are you located?


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I am in Eastern Ventura County...Simi Valley area...when my loft is ready to add a pair or two, I will e-mail you if you would give me your address. I could drive to you or meet you part way...


----------



## LHoss (Feb 23, 2007)

How do you go about shipping live pigeons?? You wouldn't happen to have a couple of matched pairs?


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

kippermom said:


> I am in Eastern Ventura County...Simi Valley area...when my loft is ready to add a pair or two, I will e-mail you if you would give me your address. I could drive to you or meet you part way...


I am up in Bakersfield, not to far from you. Just let me know when you are ready and we can meet if that works well for you. My email is [email protected]. Tanya


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

LHoss said:


> How do you go about shipping live pigeons?? You wouldn't happen to have a couple of matched pairs?


I have mailed pigeons in the past, but it has been awhile. I think we just have to call the post office and make arrangements. Before I just had to have them at the post office by 11 AM, I would have to go over and ask and see if it has changed. Some one on the forum here might know about this. I have many pigeons but all of them are seperated... I have the boy side and the girl side....pigeon birth control. They look and drool, but they cant touch. LOL It would only take mixing some up and they would pair right up and get to pigeon business. LOL


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

I still have homing pigeons which are looking for loving homes. The only cost is shipping and the box. Tanya


----------



## LHoss (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry I had not been paying attention, I would be interested in 3 pairs let me know what shipping would cost to 02576 and how you would like payment


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

TANYA, Do you have any saddle homers if you do let me know as i could use saddles. I have joined a group that is into saddle type homers and amin need of some .GEORGE


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello. how much do you think that the general shipping cost would be?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pixy said:


> Hello. how much do you think that the general shipping cost would be?


It cost ABOUT $23 to $25 to ship one bird. ABOUT $28 to $34 to ship two birds. Depends on where they are going, and how "fat" or "skinny" they are. LOL


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

lol and those people who say shipping is 45$ plus box. They're really making money off of shipping?


----------



## eddielisenbey (Mar 28, 2007)

*Pigeons for Adoption*

Hello Tanya,

I currently have a small loft of 8 birds that I have really enjoyed. I have had them for about 6 months now and am looking to build a larger loft and get more birds. I do not race the birds in competitions but I do enjoy flying the birds and just sitting and watching them go about their daily activities. (It is amazing to me the way they seem to communicate with eachother). If you still have any birds available please write me at [email protected]. 

Thanks!
Eddie


----------

